# Spaceliner Lens



## marching_out (Nov 27, 2020)

Started my Spaceliner winter project and ran into an issue right off the bat. The previous owner saw fit to put these stickers on the nose of the tank which isn't the problem. After putting the stickers on they decided to coat them with what appears to be shellac. I got most of the thick stuff off but the front lens is a potential problem. Just curious if anyone has any tips or tricks on how to clear this lens up. I've tried car lens cleaner with not much progress.


----------

